# 8-11-12 Lathem Special Olympics Georgia Fund Raiser



## MerkyWaters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hollis Q. Lathem Reservoir**

Anglers must pre-register to participate in this event. At this time the first 30 boats registered will be able to participate in the event.

*Hollis Q. Lathem Reservoir *Benefit Tournament for the Special Olympics
This event will be raising money for the special olympics.
Blast off will be around 8:00am
Weigh in will be either 2:00pm or 3:00pm
Entry Fee will be $50
Payouts TBD (This will be based on our sponsor support)

Rules are as posted:
-All Georgia fishing and boating regulations will be followed at all times 
*-*Only electric motors will be allowed (No gas motors allowed at any event)* 
-No caught fish may be held on a stringer during any event 
-All boats must be equipped with means to properly sustain a "limit" of fish. Aerated coolers/livewells of adequate size are permitted 
-No alcoholic beverages may be consumed during events hours 
-All teams must check in and out at stated times to compete in events. Any boat late for blast off will not compete in the event. Any boat late for weigh-in will be penalized .25lb per minute late. After 5 minutes late team will be disqualified. All disputes will be decided by the Event President and are final 
-Live wells & coolers will be checked prior to launching. 
-Artificial baits only 
-No trolling allowed.
-There is a five (5) fish limit with a 12 inch minimum size limit per team. Fish will be measured with Golden Rule; mouth and tail closed. Short fish penalty will be .5 lb and will be deducted from total weight and short fish will not be weighed.  All decisions by the Event President are final. 
-Dead fish brought to the scale will result in .5lb/dead fish and deducted from the total anglers weight. 
-We promote Catch and Release of Live fish. Dead fish may be culled but MUST NOT be released. 
-Events may be declared canceled due to bad weather 
-All anglers are responsible for carrying proper liability insurance, if desired. Small Water Angler Teams and or CCWSA will in no way be held responsible for actions resulting in damage or injury while an angler is in route or participating in one of our events and must pre-register for the event.
-All teams are expected to follow high standards of sportsmanship, courtesy, safety and conservation. Any team who violates these standards of conduct will be subject to disqualification upon the event director’s discretion. 
-All lake entry/parking/fishing, etc. fees are the responsibility of the participating anglers and are not included in regular event fees 
-All disputes will be decided by the Event President and are final


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Registration List 8-11-12 Special Olympics Benefit*

Anglers MUST BE Pre-registered to fish event.

1. Merrick McClure & Aaron
2. Kevin Beaty & Dustin Little
3. Jesse Benson & Nathan
4. Russ & Dale
5. Jack Butler & Scott
6. Mike Strickland 
7. Terry
8. Geiger & Jake
9. Brett & Spanky
10. Daniel & Adam
11. Joel & Randall
12. Charlie & Vant
13. Sunny & James
14. Shane Smith & 
15. Donald & Randy Moore
16. Jason Pipes & Sidney Hardigree
17. Jeff & Jason Johnson
18. Brian Edwards
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm in... and probably Dale


----------



## jack butler (Jun 15, 2012)

put me down with scott or miky


----------



## russ010 (Jun 20, 2012)

Add Spanky & Brett... Jeff and David may get in as well, but I need to talk to them before you put their name down


----------



## bhasty (Jun 20, 2012)

*yep we will be their*

 brett and spanky


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jun 21, 2012)

russ010 said:


> Jeff and David



Shoot who is Jeff & David? I thought they moved to Canada or something?


----------



## russ010 (Jun 22, 2012)

Add Daniel & Adam from our club


----------



## Randall (Jun 24, 2012)

You can add Joel and myself to the list.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jun 29, 2012)

*** lake change ***

We will be fishing Hollis Q. Lathem instead of Hickory Log. I was informed yesterday that the lake would definitely not be open to the public at that time. 

We are shooting for a goal to raise the money to help with the Special Olympics Georgia! Please notify me if you are interested in giving a dontation!


----------



## jughead (Jun 29, 2012)

this is great hope you guys have a good turnout !


----------



## -Jason- (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone else? Still a few spots left.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jul 24, 2012)

Got some 811 items today to give out at the event! With some more items to come! Looking forward to this event. Still looking to raise some more money for this cause. If anyone is interested or know someone that is interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jul 31, 2012)

Just to give an update and Thank you to those that have committed to donations for this event.

Custom Rod (Joel)
Custom High Power Herring Swimbait (Randall)
10 811 T-shirts
5 GA811 Tote Coolers
Champion Plaques, Second Place Plaques, Big Fish Plaque (Specialty Engraving)

I am still awaiting other sponsors that have shown some interest and will anounce when they confirm.
I will need to know no later than next Monday of all sponsors for this event for we are having a banner made. 

I have two potential monetary sponsors that have not confirmed.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Aug 3, 2012)

Just received verification from more sponsors...

Walmart 2-$25 Gift Cards
The Dugout Bait and Tackle 2-$25 Gift Cards


----------



## jack butler (Aug 7, 2012)

going to fish with scott


----------



## HogNose (Aug 9, 2012)

Cant wait to fish with all you guys and get to know you all im sure its going to be a blast.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 9, 2012)

I meant to post this for Merrick yesterday.... but

*NO CHECKS, CASH ONLY for tournament entry fees.*

You will be given a Tax ID number for use when you file your taxes if you want to use this donation as a tax credit.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Aug 10, 2012)

Just picked up the plaques from Specialty Engraving. They look great!

Also just got the two bait packages from Hammonds and I think they are valued at $50 each.

I also just picked up $350 worth of Gift Certificates from Dick's Sporting Goods! They also gave alot of coupons that have discounts in to hand out.

A big God Bless you and Thank you for EVERYONE's support of the SOGA GA811 event tomorrow. See everyone in the morning!


----------



## -Jason- (Aug 12, 2012)

Had a good time. Congrats to the winners!


----------



## WranglerSS (Aug 12, 2012)

Results?


----------



## -Jason- (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't quote me on this but I believe it was Russ/Dale with 5.02.
Kevin/Dustin 2nd place with 4.95 maybe? 
Sunny/James with big fish at 3.6 I think. 

I'm sure they will have the full results posted soon.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 13, 2012)

I know that was our weight, and we did take 1st. It was definitely a tough day, culling 12" fish for 12-1/8" fish. I'm not sure how the rest of the field played out. I was trying to keep up with the side pot weights, but not everyone got in on it so I don't have everybody's weight.

We enjoyed it and look forward to the next one put on next year. 

Merrick, you did a good job putting this together and getting all the prizes rounded up in a short period of time.


----------



## jack butler (Aug 13, 2012)

had a good time finished 9th had 4 fish 3 1/2 lbs


----------



## deepwater (Aug 13, 2012)

Carl Spackler said:


> Don't quote me on this but I believe it was Russ/Dale with 5.02.
> Kevin/Dustin 2nd place with 4.95 maybe?
> Sunny/James with big fish at 3.6 I think.
> 
> I'm sure they will have the full results posted soon.



This is the correct weights for 1st and 2nd. And I agree Merrick did a great job putting this together.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 14, 2012)

Merrick done a fine job, maybe someone can get one of the pics up.

Thanks Merrick


----------



## MerkyWaters (Aug 14, 2012)

Once Jesse gets me the results of weigh in I will be posting them on our website.

Thank you to Everyone for their support "You made this possible!"


----------



## MerkyWaters (Aug 21, 2012)

*Soga*

Here are some photos. I am working on our website and I will post the link when I get it completed.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Sep 25, 2012)

*SOGA GA811 Lathem Results*

Here are the results from the event. My wife has been going through some medical issues and finally have had a chance to sit down and get some results together. 

I would like first to thank everyone of the sponsors. Your support went to a great cause. We raised $900 that went directly to Special Olympics Georgia. Plus we had over $400 worth of support of items that were given to the anglers that competed! This was really great being that we only had a short time to plan this event. It would not have been anything without the support of our sponsors and anglers that competed! Thank you so much to every that supported this great cause!


Place
1	Dale & Russ		                 5.02
2	Kevin & Dustin		         4.95
3	Terry 		                         4.75
4	Merrick & Aaron		         4.53
5	Brett & Spanky		         4.49
6	Sunny & James	  *BIG FISH 3.61*	 4.27
7	Nathan & Jesse		         4.12
8	Donald & Randy		         3.53
9	Jack & Scott		                 3.39
10	Jason & Sidney		         3.33
11	Brain		                         3.32
12	Jeff & Jason		                 1.88
13	Daniel & Adam		         1.81
14	Mike


----------



## MerkyWaters (Sep 25, 2012)

*8-11-12 SOGA GA811 Lathem Event*

Here are some more photos from the event!
Thank you to all of our Sponsors:

GA 811
Dicks Sporting Goods
The Dugout
Hammonds
Benson Marketing Solutions
Walmart
Specialty Engraving
Stormwater Landscapes


----------

